# mexico pics



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

just back. posting a few pics from hotel in del rio. Everything looking good in mexico. lots of quail, turkey, deer, and covered up with bears.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Is that in The Seirra Fe Madre Mountains?

Cool pics thanks for the post.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*a few more*

nice trip


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome pics..

If thats Coahuila that should be the Sierra Madre...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*few more*

game cam


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice pics where bouts?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*mx*

game cam


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

sierra del burros cohuilla


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if you have feeders, you'll soon hate bears...
really big *****, mostly... 
country looks very good, tho...


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

c-wire keeps em off feeders and cameras. not much of a problem any more. 8 year learning curve, first couple of years were bad,


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


X2, I always enjoy your pics wampuscat.
First cat pic looks like she is stalking.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Very cool piks. I like the natural watering hole you have going there. Very wild,truly a "never know what you might see" kind of place.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool as always!!! Love your pics my brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Amazing pics!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW! I had no idea that kind of wildlife down there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BATWING said:


> WOW! I had no idea that kind of wildlife down there. Thanks for sharing.


We would have the same here but............we are a country of money and everybody wants to hunt. SOOoooooo....everything gets shot. Not knocking hunters, just sayin. Fortunately the trend is curving back toward responsible hunters taking care of the game and lots of species are making a come back.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been under the impression that crossing in the border areas the last 8-10 years is very unsafe ? Is this not the case.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Big Fish said:


> I have been under the impression that crossing in the border areas the last 8-10 years is very unsafe ? Is this not the case.


 Seems to be relatively calm now. Some areas better than others. Didn't feel unsafe, at all, this trip. Saw one group of police patrolling. they were real nice. Gave us a cell number to call if we had any problems.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Mexico is worse than we are here in the US with poaching. There are areas that get hunted year round for food vs game. It all comes down to what the land can produce, the size of the property and how the landowner manages it. Smaller tracks of land will have more pressure than larger ones.



Timemachine said:


> We would have the same here but............we are a country of money and everybody wants to hunt. SOOoooooo....everything gets shot. Not knocking hunters, just sayin. Fortunately the trend is curving back toward responsible hunters taking care of the game and lots of species are making a come back.


----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*food plots*

planted 800+ pounds of winter wheat. then had about 8 inches of rain. it should be doing well.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful country.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


x 2


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful country!Great report too.Are there any fish in that river?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you hunt them?


----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks like the kinda country ol' Blue Duck used to run in... Rough in spots, and fertile in others!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Beautiful country!Great report too.Are there any fish in that river?


 Not that one, but others have bass, catfish, and perch. ( several kinds of perch, big rio grandes, and one that is black and red.)


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*fishin*

This river has a bunch of fish and some good swimming holes.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*feed store*

Bought a bunch of corn, milo, and wheat seen. Prices are about the same as in Texas. Maybe a bit cheaper. Bags are heavy, 50 kilos, a little heavy to carry around.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wampuscat, what do you travel to and from the deer blind in when you're down there? I would be nervous traveling in the dark in anything without doors and windows after seeing bears and mountain lions as frequently as you do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Made a blind last winter but have not hunted in it yet. Not too scared if I have a rifle handy. Had one chase one of the girls into the mule. Shook her up a bit. She was paste white when she got back to came. Females with cubs are aggressive. Usually drive around to hunt.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Camp. Stupid spell check.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've heard of some mountain lion sightings in the area of my lease north of Del Rio. That's about the only animal that would truly concern me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redville (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mexico Hunting*

How far are you from DelRio,or from the Rio Grande. Thanks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

is this a lease or do you own this property? kill any super bucks? can you kill the bears? what are the laws like down there for hunting?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*mex*



redville said:


> How far are you from DelRio,or from the Rio Grande. Thanks


 About 60 miles. 3 to 4 hours of dirt roads.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> is this a lease or do you own this property? kill any super bucks? can you kill the bears? what are the laws like down there for hunting?


 Own, Have taken some nice carmine mountain whitetail , Have not shot any bears.


----------



## redville (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thanks much for the info*

:texasflag


wampuscat said:


> About 60 miles. 3 to 4 hours of dirt roads.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Post more pics!!!


----------



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice pictures, and the country looks incredible. I would say you have a very nice slice of heaven there my friend!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*pics*



saltaholic said:


> Post more pics!!!


Have 5 cameras in some good spots, that we put out in September, when we went in to plant wheat. Should have a bunch of good pictures by now. Have been busy with ranches in Texas and work, have not been back to check cameras. Lots to do in Texas this year, covered up with quail, and the deer have been running a bit better than usual. If we can get caught up, will try to go back before deer season is over in January. If not during spring turkey. Workers at the ranch have e-mailed that there is a bunch of deer this year, and the turkey and quail are thick. Hopefully will have some pics and a carmine mountain for the taxidermist, here in a bit.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

How's does ownership work if ur not a citizen? Just curious do u half to have a partner who is?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always love your pics!! Very nice.


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

